# February 2013 POTM entries



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey guys i may aswell start asking for them now

Deadlline is 31st February midnight uk time

enter them by Private messaging me 

I aasume Graceful will be doing the pizes? 

Remember it has to be your own fish and photo (or plant, anenome etc..)

Get them cameras out


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Better sooner rather than later


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

bump.......


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

okay thanks guys, i dont have any at the mo and need at least 5


----------



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

I sent you mine, but it says I have 0 sent so im not really sure of you got it.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yep got it thanks joseph, thats my first, get the netries in


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Again- the rule change regarding the time the picture can be taken in. Not so sure why this happened. I do know it counts me out as I have no new tank arrangements etc every month, so no point to enter. This has never been a rule.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

again, sorted


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Did you get my message? My laptop likes to disconnect at the worst possible times so I'm not sure if it sent...


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Obsidian said:


> Again- the rule change regarding the time the picture can be taken in. Not so sure why this happened. I do know it counts me out as I have no new tank arrangements etc every month, so no point to enter. This has never been a rule.


I only have one tank LOL so I guess I am out too.... Nothing new other than a few fish.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Kirrie i replied. And Kcrunch i got your potm thank and The rules does not apply you can enter as long as its a moderatly recent photo


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

cossie said:


> Kirrie i replied. And Kcrunch i got your potm thank and The rules does not apply you can enter as long as its a moderatly recent photo


OK will do.... I will snap some new shots later... A bit under the weather and not feeling to well I think I need stronger meds. Hopefully feel beter later and take a few pics and send one in.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

no rush kcunch, got until the 28th 

hop you get better soon


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

sent via pm.. hope you have it.
If not let me know.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yes kcrunch i have yours 

i now have 5 potm's and only 3 totm's


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I sent one of each in.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks bett man recieved 

have 5 totm and 6 potm 

need more guys


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I just sent you a pic


----------



## Nemesea (Feb 19, 2013)

i have sent a pic but not sure if its sent ok


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

*POTM Entry/Entries*

cossie, did you get my PM?

I send you two photos, but if I can only enter one per month, use the first one, please.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

grogan said:


> I just sent you a pic


I guess we know who the winner will be lol. Anyways, I think grogan should have a competition of his own so others can win..... occasionally..... lol. (that's a compliment to your gorgeous tanks and my expression of jealousy!!!)


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

grogan i have yours, 
nimesea i cannot see your link, you need to send me the forum link.
fuzzi i have yours and as we are nearly full this month only 1 is allowed

8 POTM's
but 6 TOTM's need more


----------



## Nemesea (Feb 19, 2013)

http://i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag84/nemesea1234/100_1563_zps1398858b.jpg is the link (hope it works this time)


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Betta man said:


> I guess we know who the winner will be lol. Anyways, I think grogan should have a competition of his own so others can win..... occasionally..... lol. (that's a compliment to your gorgeous tanks and my expression of jealousy!!!)


Lol thank you for the compliment sir. You will pleased to know the picture is from one of my non-planted tanks...yes I do have some.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hmm, I will enter my tank. It's been redone and pretty heavily planted now...


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

POTM Now FULL 

still 1 place left in totm


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

I will post my entry tonite. I forgot!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Cossie:

Would it be mean to enter my baby?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

hahah grogan no but theres no spaces left :-(


----------

